# Anyone know Chanleigh accommodations?



## Almost gone (Jul 21, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with Chanleigh accommodations short term accommodations in Forest Hill (Melbourne)?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Almost gone said:


> Is anyone familiar with Chanleigh accommodations short term accommodations in Forest Hill (Melbourne)?


I do not know of them personally but did live in the area once many years ago and it is a quite reasonable middle class suburban area and they look to be reasonable value units, about the same as what you might pay for a family suite at some average priced motels but the units will be more of a temporary mini home feel.
You'll be about 2 km. from the nearest R/W station which is Blackburn, so not overly far to walk if you wanted to.
Blackburn is on the Belgrave/Lilydale lines and so for a days relaxation you could take the train out for a Puffing Billy train ride in the Dandenongs and plenty more to do out that way, and also not too far from CBD AND plenty of surrounding suburbs to pick from in looking for more permanent accommodation.
Map of Forest Hill, VIC | whereis.com


----------



## Almost gone (Jul 21, 2010)

As usual wanderer, you are very helpful. Thanks so much.


----------

